# Purple CRB rod



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Having a hard time figuring out colors. Building a 7ft medium action crb blank in purple for my mom. I have the grips and reel seat glued on and guides layed out but I have been debating for 2 days on colors to go with it. I was thinking a darker purple and white but what recommendations does everyone have?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I had a buddy do a green and white rod, but the white turned out horrible. I think a metallic silver and darker purple would look cool.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

I do like the sound of those colors. Still debating and debating on what wrap I want to do. That's why I hate wrapping rods for family they say they don't care what they want and I can't decide what I want to do :/


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

If you do the metallic silver and purple, I would do a diamond wrap in front of the foregrip. If you are doing split grips and the person you are building it for doesn't mind experimentation, try marbling the blank between the split grips. Just make sure you can get the marbling colors as close to your thread colors as possible. Or even do the simple dragon wrap.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

pink and silver


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

She hates pink so she would kill me and I was thinking about marbling but I just went with a normal diamond wrap


----------

